

Plastic Logic Postponed, Thanks to the IPAD - MykalMorton
http://technologizer.com/2010/03/12/plastic-logic-postponed/

======
pclark
misleading title. Nothing to do with iPad.

~~~
lg
The article suggests that they postponed their release because the performance
feels sluggish compared to what we've seen of the iPad.

~~~
icefox
but as they have been demoing this sense 2008 this is really a non-story.

------
glhaynes
I heard iPad kicked their dog.

------
ww520
Somehow I read plastic logic as a new kind of computing logic based on
plastic. I was like how the hell you can compute with plastic. You can do it
with electron, light, or bio, but plastic?

~~~
sparky
A decent primer can be found here [http://www.research-
horizons.cam.ac.uk/features/-p-plastic-l...](http://www.research-
horizons.cam.ac.uk/features/-p-plastic-logic--p-.aspx) .

